# Stable



## Christie Photo (Jul 26, 2007)

I did this one on Monday for use in the builder's marketing materials.  Yeah...  I had to work on my day off.

-Pete


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice Pete.  The horse and handler is a great scale identifier.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, hopefully they didn't make you clean the stables.  Nice work Pete.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow! That is a huge building, nice shot!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 27, 2007)

ClarkKent said:


> Well, hopefully they didn't make you clean the stables.  Nice work Pete.



Funny thing....  this is the CLEANEST horse barn I'VE ever been in.

Thanks!


----------

